# Serra do Navio (AP) - O ousado projeto modernista na Amazônia



## observador_bh (Jun 1, 2006)

Na minha época de ginasial (anos 80) estudei sobre a exploração de manganês na Serra do Navio, mas desconhecia a existência da cidade planejada.


----------



## Basbaum (Mar 17, 2019)

Como faz para visitar? Qual é a distância para Macapá?


----------



## Rodrigo_BSB (Dec 28, 2004)

Legal, hein!

Pretendo visitar o Amapá em setembro e Serra do Navio está no roteiro. Espero que dê certo para ir, por enquanto ainda estou nos planejamentos.


----------



## Amapaense (Aug 20, 2012)

Basbaum said:


> Como faz para visitar? Qual é a distância para Macapá?


De 3hs e meia a 4 hs de viagem, dependendo das condições da estrada.

Essa viagem não muito tempo atrás poderia ser feita de trem. Cabou, uma pena. 
. 
Pra quem não sabe a região de Serra também é belíssima, contando com a famosa lagoa azul, além de ter temperaturas bem amenas para cidades amazônicas.


----------

